# suddenly she is Mother Theresa...



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Geeeee,,,, destroyer of our lives, infidel, adultress, cheater!!!
How you suddenly rush to the side of every remote friend who has troubles! Ask that others pray for them, and post their statuses on FB hour by hour,,, suddenly you are Mother Theresa, a Pillar of support in everyones time of need, exhausting all efforts to rush to their sides and be their comforter.


too bad you didnt have any of those sensibilities for your husband or daughter while you were out CHEATING on them..

----sooo caring, and involved....

I wonder sometimes if people who are the cause of their divorce by cheating, actually try to lessen their guilt or shame by over-extending themselves in regards to every little situation that arises in their friends lives.
Are they looking to lessen their guilt in someone's eyes?
Are they trying to feel like a better person?
Are their actions truly motivated by the benefit of these people, or of themselves and their own guilt?

Sickens me....


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks!
Its from a very weird movie called "Valhalla Rising".
Independent films----tee hee!!!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> I wonder sometimes if people who are the cause of their divorce by cheating, actually try to lessen their guilt or shame by over-extending themselves in regards to every little situation that arises in their friends lives.
> Are they looking to lessen their guilt in someone's eyes?
> Are they trying to feel like a better person?
> Are their actions truly motivated by the benefit of these people, or of themselves and their own guilt?


Yes.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She's Albanian and hangs out with lepers? Dayum.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> She's Albanian and hangs out with lepers? Dayum.


Makes for an awfully dull game of spin the bottle.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

People always want to paint themselves as the aggrieved martyr in all of this. Nothing to be done with it.


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe she's trying to pose as a good person. Or maybe she's trying to redeem some of the bad things she's done. No use getting upset with this anymore. Just focus on yourself and HEAL from all you've been going through.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

shoo: Oh the web we weave when we first set out to deceive!

Yes, convincing others that you are okay is just a paint job. Underneath it, in the wee hours of the night, the wall has cracks. I would not want to be in her shoes at all. 

If she has any self honesty this won't work. Empty, empty, empty until she acknowledges the pain she caused and apologizes humbly and truthfully; this will not unburden the guilt. 

Bandaids for bullet wounds.


----------

